# Buying Decoys in Bulk



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

Has anyone ever purchased like 10 dozen or more fullbodies (canadas) at one time and if so did you get any discount on price? Open to any suggestion on brand/store. Thanks


----------



## wingsdown (Nov 6, 2011)

If you wouldve went to the Gamefair in mn any vendor wouldve hooked you up.. try calling and telling them what your doing you will find shipping will kill you but try this guy if your close to sd. 605-426-6371 he mainly sells on ebay and doesnt have a store front so can keep costs down..


----------



## Jason Erlandson (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Matt, send me a private message. I might be able to help you out. We sell bigfoots and Dakotas.

Jason Erlandson


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Volume discounts are available from some vendors. On a big shipment like you mention, truck freight or rail freight would be the way to go. Especially rail freight if you are near a depot and can pick up the shipment yourself. Picking up a truck shipment at the loading dock instead of home delivery can save some bucks too. I have also heard about shipping by Greyhound or other bus lines.


----------

